# How old was your dog when...



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

They entered in their first obedience class.. also when they got their CD title? Just curious.. I'd like to set some REALISTIC goals for me and Charlie. 
He'll be 6 months old this month. 

I'd also like to get his CGC. What's a realistic goal/age for that?

I guess I should let you know that we're in a basic obedience class right now and he's doing everything fairly easily. (heeling/sitting/down/staying/decent with distractions..ect).

The club that I'm taking the obedience class has a fun match coming up. Is it too soon to take him? (sorry - so many questions!)


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

My girl, Penny got her CD when she was 8. However, I really wasn't training for it until later in her life because we were doing agility. 

My girl, Luna has her first leg towards her CD and is 2 1/2. She also has her CGC and CGCA. I have been attending obedience class with her twice a week since she was 8 weeks old. I also have been attending all show and goes that I am able too. 

Take Charlie to the fun match! The shows and goes and matchs are there for practice! Even if you just do a pre-novice routine or just practice outside the ring area. It will be great experience for you both. 

Every dog is different with when he or she is ready! It also has a lot to do with how much practice the owner does with him or her. I train Luna every night. I try to get out to pet stores and other places in the public to train her around. Just because they do well at the training center, does not mean they will do well at a new unfamiliar place!

Take your time with Charlie! Join the club your taking OB classes with. They can help mentor you and give you those tips and pointers you need.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It really depends on the club (and the people), but where I train (both NDT and AADTC) - you pay for your time in the ring. And it's all training and practice. About the only issue is stays - if your dog is not solid on stays or there's a lot of work (dog popping up, lunging for neighbors, etc) - that's probably something I'd skip with a young dog. 

But otherwise, you train at the level you are at. 

Bertie was about 12 weeks old or so when I took him to his first fun match. The idea was just to have him meet everyone and show him off. There was an open ring thought (no judges or stewards) so I leapt at the opportunity to get out there and play in the ring with him. At that age it was just 1-2-3 steps with him looking up at me and releasing him to a tossed toy or treat. It was also treat toss comes since he didn't have a "wait". It was 5 second stands + rewards + release. 

We took him to fun matches every month since then, training him at the level he was at. I think he was about 4 months old when I more or less was able to do a very basic novice run-through. And that was only because he's the third time around for me and I was able to jump ahead on a lot of things. He took all of the basic level foundation-building classes through the first year same as everyone else. 

With Bertie - I do not plan on entering him in novice until I'm entering him in fun matches and doing everything he would be for a novice run through without any reliance on extra commands or treats. So he's 16-17 months old now... we might not do anything until maybe September this year. Or next spring. It's no rush. 

I've seen 12 month old pups (or barely that) getting their CD's handily - but I've never had that kind of dog. 24 months has always been my "goal post". 

The nice thing here in Michigan is we have a lot of active clubs who do fun matches on a monthly basis. And these are very "busy" and close to the activity level the actual trials will be. So it kinda gives you an opportunity to see how far your dog has come in a month or what you need to work on.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Bentley got his CGC 4 days after his first birthday.


----------



## kath00 (Dec 3, 2013)

This is a helpful thread for us too! Thanks for the input. My local club says CGC can only be issued after 1y of age. So that may be a limiting factor too...


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nuggets first class at 5 mos. of age but trained at home from 10 weeks, entered first trial at 16 mos and earned his CD in three trials.


Sent from Petguide.com App[/color


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you for the replies. Considering we're both beginners, I guess we'll have to see how things go and how well we progress. This forum is so informative and I have been searching a lot of threads and watching quite a few videos. 
I will go to the fun match for sure - I know exposing him to all the hub bub is important.
Thanks again!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Joey is going to be 4 this year but I think it's time to get his CGN and possibly CD! I hope he's not too old


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Obedience for Bentley*

It is good my friend that you are hoping to start with Charlie early. I made the mistake enrolling Bentley into obedience school at 4.5 months when he was not well socialized with other dogs. He was more interested in hanging out and playing with the other dogs that it did not go well. Bentley now has 4-5 times at the dog park each week and has his mind more on training. I have a personal trainer with him now (8 months) and he is a lot more mature and has his mind on training. So, I think that if Charlie is a more disciplined puppy he could do well.:wavey:


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

I may try my hand at competitive obedience with Will but if I do it will be my first time out, so I don't know that I have too much helpful input. I contacted the sire of Will's litter to ask about how other puppies he has sired are doing and she said she has one of his daughters that she got a CD on at 6 months of age. I don't know how realistic that is?

As for entering obedience class, I'd say once final vaccines are administered at the very latest.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

We started an 8 week basic obedience class when Finley was 6 months old. We then took about 3 months off and started advanced classes just after her first birthday. This is once a week and ongoing. She got her CGC at 16 months. Because of location and my work schedule it's been difficult for us to get to Show N Go's. We've done one match and 3 show N go's. Next weekend we're going for our first CD leg. After that, I don't see a trial that we can attend within a 2 hour drive until Nov. Which will put her at almost 3 when she gets that title. I do believe she could have gotten it this past Nov at the same show, but I don't think her scores would have been where I would like to see them.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

My dogs have gotten their CD's around 2, although I think 3 is really a better age for most goldens, especially males. I swore up and down that Flip wouldn't start novice until he was three, and I ended up putting him in when he was 2 because I'm just an eager little beaver. It's not that I don't think the dogs can pass or even do well at a younger age, I just think they aren't mentally mature yet and even if you don't see issues right away with showing young, it can build into problems later. Not for everyone of course though.


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

We finish our puppy obedience class in 2 weeks. The instructor advised to take the senior puppy class or junior puppy before taking anything else. I just hope it will challenge us because as of now, we don't get a lot from the instructors because he is further ahead than the other dogs in the class. So they are more focused on working with the puppies and handlers that are still trying to get sits and stays down. They do have me walk across the ring for stays when everyone else is at their pups side or at the end of the leash.. so they do try to challenge us...but hoping that if I do sign up for another puppy class..we'll be with a group that is around the same stage of training as us.
We are attending the fun match next week! (Just observing !) And we'll see how his focus is when he's in that atmosphere. Can't wait 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Jamm said:


> Joey is going to be 4 this year but I think it's time to get his CGN and possibly CD! I hope he's not too old


Go for it! At 4 he's in his prime. 

Just have to say as long as the dogs are healthy and sound, it's never too late to go play with them in obedience. I have trained with people who decided to go back out there with their older goldens - one I can think of was a guy who was 10 years old and had done everything else except obedience. His owner was very experienced, but I still thought it was pretty cool how easily he got his CD and CDX. I don't honestly know if he went further than that - but that was special to see. 

I saw the same thing with a 9 year old girlie who had her conformation and agility titles and wasn't "thrilled" about obedience. It was nice to see her owner (again very experienced) get those titles on her finally.

@Timberdoodle - is that Flint?


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

Megora said:


> @Timberdoodle - is that Flint?


Yep, that's the place


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

We're excited! I signed us up for a "CGN Prep" class in April.. the same place offers CD obedience prep as well so we're in the right direction! very excited though.


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

I think what will help also is the next class I take will be in the evenings and should have quite a few more dogs. There's only a few dogs in our afternoon class.. the distractions alone of more dogs around is something that will be good to get him used to. They do gear their puppy classes towards things that they will learn in obedience eventually, so I'm excited to take the next class. One instructor did mention that if I sign up for Junior puppy, and he's coming along fast, they'll have me move to Senior puppy.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

timberdoodle said:


> Yep, that's the place


 Ah!  They are nice people there. One of my teachers is a member and will probably be at the fun match with all her dogs. 

Probably the only trial location that I've seen which offers a practice ring at a show.


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes, they are nice there. That is where I take classes. It is actually right next door to where I work... so on Wednesdays, I bring Charlie to work with me, and we go to class on lunch. Beats driving 1/2 hour home, get him and drive a 1/2 hour back to Flint. BUT - that's what I'm about to start doing next month. (I got spoiled fast) LOL


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

That sounds like an ideal arrangement.

I work in Ann Arbor - and attend dog classes in Ann Arbor (pretty much - my Tuesday classes are out in Bloomfield Hills). 

Which means 2 days a week I'm driving the half hour home, picking up the dogs, and going right back to where I came from. :doh: I'm happy at the classes, but that double-double drive I'm always asking myself why I'm doing this. :


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> My dogs have gotten their CD's around 2, although I think 3 is really a better age for most goldens, especially males. I swore up and down that Flip wouldn't start novice until he was *three*, and I ended up putting him in when he was 2 because I'm just an eager little beaver.


I'm so glad to read this.  Granted, when I got Casper the minimum bar was going on a nice walk, but we're having lots of fun training. I'd like to show him in rally and I don't want to feel rushed.

A couple of years ago, I watched a 12-year-old Irish Setter get his CD. I think everyone cried they were so happy.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

A dog is never to old to get his/her CD!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Titan was ready for everything early.. and never looked back. We had none of the crash and burns that happen to most when you start them too young. Now Mighty is your typical golden boy... he just turned 2 this week and it trained through alot of things but not near ready to show formally. I can already tell he will be the one to give me grey hairs..lol. They are never too old to learn and spend time with you at classes.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Titan1 said:


> Titan was ready for everything early.. and never looked back. We had none of the crash and burns that happen to most when you start them too young. . .


Can you expand on this a little? Are you talking about the ring experiences that happen when the dog hasn't been thoroughly proofed or difficult training problems that are really hard to correct?

And when you say start them too young, you're talking about competing not training??


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Conner and Flip both got their CD's at a little over 2 with a 199 HIT. And with both of them I was wishing just a few months later that I had waiting on putting them in novice until they were a bit older and had more maturity.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I generally do not plan any form of competition, with the possible exception of rally since I can talk if needed in the ring, until my dogs are at least 2 years old and they are usually closer to 3.

My Brady earned his CGC well before he was a year old, so I am unsure if the year requirement is club or AKC recommended?

FWIW, my agility instructor has 'talked to me' about my delay in training Brady in weave poles and full height jumps; he is just starting at 18 months but I am fine with that since she has border collies LOL Goldens mature physically & mentally slower than BC's typically.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

TheZ's said:


> Can you expand on this a little? Are you talking about the ring experiences that happen when the dog hasn't been thoroughly proofed or difficult training problems that are really hard to correct?
> 
> And when you say start them too young, you're talking about competing not training??


Titan started classes very young.. I wanted a confident puppy but he was a pest about doing something. One of the best mentors in my life told me to get them introduced to everything right away and then you can always come back to it.. so I went to alot of beginner introduction classes.. Nothing formal or stressful for us. I let my pups tell me (within reason) when they are ready for more. 
Titan got his titles in three each time.. What I was talking about is some young dogs can get really mixed up going from Open A to Open B and then into Utility and then when you start both classes usually you start running into crossover problems or you have a dog going along really good and then for whatever reason just can't put it together. 
I do not believe you can start training too early... as long as you realize you have a baby with a baby brain.. fun short little play sessions are great team builders.. I took agilty classes with both dogs just to build teamwork and working away from me.. I try to make me the fun part of it... and before anyone gets these pictures of me being mean to my puppiesor them being stressed while training...nothing could be further from the truth. Titan loves to do anything and is ready for anything.. not because he thinks he has to but because he truly loves it..still at 9 1/2years old and still has that same naughty twinkle in his eye.. 
Just this week I made a tough decision that I cried over but was the right thing for us..These last time things are really rough this year..But at the end of the day I still have a happy HEALTHY 9 1/2 year old..


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks, really enjoy hearing about how you and Titan have accomplished what you've done.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I think you should repost the picture of you & Titan just looking so happy together during that setup - was it at an NOI? :::

You have also brought forward a very good point in that different dogs are ring ready at different times & levels of maturity - it really does depend on the dog 

Titan has a wonderful caretaker who puts his needs and well being first - that is awesome. It is so hard to have to start dialing down the activities for our honored elders, but when done with a dog's wellbeing in mind, it is what should be done  



Titan1 said:


> Titan started classes very young.. I wanted a confident puppy but he was a pest about doing something. One of the best mentors in my life told me to get them introduced to everything right away and then you can always come back to it.. so I went to alot of beginner introduction classes.. Nothing formal or stressful for us. I let my pups tell me (within reason) when they are ready for more.
> Titan got his titles in three each time.. What I was talking about is some young dogs can get really mixed up going from Open A to Open B and then into Utility and then when you start both classes usually you start running into crossover problems or you have a dog going along really good and then for whatever reason just can't put it together.
> I do not believe you can start training too early... as long as you realize you have a baby with a baby brain.. fun short little play sessions are great team builders.. I took agilty classes with both dogs just to build teamwork and working away from me.. I try to make me the fun part of it... and before anyone gets these pictures of me being mean to my puppiesor them being stressed while training...nothing could be further from the truth. Titan loves to do anything and is ready for anything.. not because he thinks he has to but because he truly loves it..still at 9 1/2years old and still has that same naughty twinkle in his eye..
> Just this week I made a tough decision that I cried over but was the right thing for us..These last time things are really rough this year..But at the end of the day I still have a happy HEALTHY 9 1/2 year old..


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> I think you should repost the picture of you & Titan just looking so happy together during that setup - was it at an NOI? :::
> 
> You have also brought forward a very good point in that different dogs are ring ready at different times & levels of maturity - it really does depend on the dog
> 
> Titan has a wonderful caretaker who puts his needs and well being first - that is awesome. It is so hard to have to start dialing down the activities for our honored elders, but when done with a dog's wellbeing in mind, it is what should be done


It's my favorite


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 24, 2012)

You guys amaze me! I love reading about all the things your girls/boys do. I'd love to do something with Lacie - I don't know what she'd enjoy but I know she'd enjoy doing something other than sit, down, shake and high five  I am trying to teach her to run up and over the log piles in the woods without doing a cowabunga jump off the top of the pile to get back to me. Anyway, we don't have access to training here...well, we do, but I realized real quick that all the fun plans for classes I had weren't going to work when we went to puppy class and we were ignored after the first few classes because I didn't speak enough of the language to understand everything they were saying. I really hope that when we get back stateside Lacie won't be too old to start learning and doing things.


----------

